# Totally Confused.



## Kelsso (Apr 15, 2012)

:no:,Good day to everyone: This is my first time here, and i am just woundering if anyone has had any trouble with the Bosch digital anglefinder DAF220K. I just purchased one,( very expensive to), thinking it would help me out by making things eaiser for me, and more precise, because i am doing real fine carpentary work and the more precise i am the better it is, and also anything that will make the job go a little faster is a bonus. Well my new anglefinder looks great but thats as far as it goes, looks great. But looks do not cut it for me. The tool also should work. I can't get it to work. first it would not come on. Now it comes on but stuck in the hold mode and will not take any readings. and the only way to stop the little motor that is inside from running is to remove the batteries. i am waiting to hear back from Bosch on this tool. I am not impressed with Bosch tools. this is my second Bosch tool and my second problem tool. I have heard some much about Bosch so i decided to try it out with some small tools first, well i do not think i will give up on my Dewalt tools yet. Been using Dewalt now for 20 plus years and knock on wood, i never had a problem with any of them yet. "NOT THE ONE". I only had the Bosch anglefinder for two days now, really could have used it the first day that i bought it, but could not get it to work, so i went back to my old way, knowing what the angle is and dry fitting scrape pieces until i got the exact precise fix. I do not like having to use wood filler in my joins. Well if anybody has heard of this problem before, or have used this tool please feel free to place your comments, rather they be good or bad. Thank You: Kelsso.:icon_cool:


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

Kelsso said:


> :no:,Good day to everyone:
> 
> This is my first time here, and i am just woundering if anyone has had any trouble with the Bosch digital anglefinder DAF220K. I just purchased one,( very expensive to), thinking it would help me out by making things eaiser for me, and more precise, because i am doing real fine carpentary work and the more precise i am the better it is, and also anything that will make the job go a little faster is a bonus.
> 
> ...


From where did you purchase this tool? I suspect that you have a bad tool and should immediately return it.

George


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

I don't have any experience with this particular tool, but I hope that you get the issue resolved. NFLD eh? My parents are from Lewisporte, NFLD. Glad to have you here on the forum.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

It does sound like it's defective if you've read the directions, followed them and it still doesn't work. Maybe Bosch will have an answer.













 







.


----------



## joesbucketorust (Dec 13, 2011)

Maybe it's defective, or maybe the battery is just dead enough to light the lights but not to crunch the numbers. I know my camera does funky stuff when the battery is just about to crap out.


----------



## Kelsso (Apr 15, 2012)

Tried three different sets. Waiting for Bosch to get back to me on thius issue. Thanks.


----------



## Kelsso (Apr 15, 2012)

Thanks for the welcome.


----------

